# How you deal with humidity?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

My SW sump is in the basement and humidity is so high that I afraid mold will grow. Any body using dehumidifier?
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a dozen uncovered tanks in the basement and have no issues with humidity.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

How large a setup on the tanks do you have? 
Is it in a small room? 
How large is the room the tanks are in? 
How large is your basement floor plan? 
How much air flow moves in the basement?
Have you checked the R/H in various parts of the basement and recorded the readings?
What is the R/H in the room the tanks are located?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

120G in the living room, 60G sump in the small room in basement. Humidity 80%

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

You will need a extra fan to move air out of basement. You'll also need the heat exchanger to bring air from outside with minimal temperature loss/gain. A small dehumidifier may not cut it.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

It looks like you have a poor air circulation in your basement. Every one's basement is different and alot depends on the guys who finnished your basement. They might have just cover your intake duct in the basement or maybe your heater stop running so there is no air circulation.
Also, living close to the lake or river is another factor.
You'll need to run a dehumidifier to bring the humidity down.
From past experience, usually when it rains for a few days, and you leave your windows open. All the humidity will sink to your basement. But because there is air movement out side, they usually clear after a few hours of sun. Your basement on the other hand will stay humid for up to more than a week.
I live very close to the lake, here's an example of what happen to my house this pass Sunday.
Sunday morning: Outdoor: 61%, Indoor: 48%
Sunday noon: Outdoor 56%, Indoor: 54%
Afternoon (the sun came out): Outdoor 45%, Indoor 54%
I start up my de-humidifier.
Late afternoon: Outdoor 38%, indoor: 53%
Evening: Outdoor 45%, indoor: 51% - after pulling 2 litres of water.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes. I am going to buy one - $300 (how many corals I can get )



Zebrapl3co said:


> It looks like you have a poor air circulation in your basement. Every one's basement is different and alot depends on the guys who finnished your basement. They might have just cover your intake duct in the basement or maybe your heater stop running so there is no air circulation.
> Also, living close to the lake or river is another factor.
> You'll need to run a dehumidifier to bring the humidity down.
> From past experience, usually when it rains for a few days, and you leave your windows open. All the humidity will sink to your basement. But because there is air movement out side, they usually clear after a few hours of sun. Your basement on the other hand will stay humid for up to more than a week.
> ...


 *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

How much and how often are you adding water? That is an extraordinary amount of humidity. You perhaps need to cover your sump or add a vent in the wall of the room it is in.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

80% is way to high, is it a true sump or also a refugium? Either way, cover it with corrugated plastic available at HD. 4x8 sheet is under $20 and this is what we use to help cut back on the humidity. We also use a dehumidifier.

Chris


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I running a dehumidifier as well. My Fish room is only 8X8, And it was getting stuffy and damp feeling.

The dehumidifier had made it perfect.

The Price is a Bitch though, I was looking on Kijiji and DIdnt want to pay that much, So i cashed in a favor to my Parents, And they gave me thier unit. Its F-ing big.

http://www.sears.ca/product/kenmore...idifiers;electronic_5Kenmore®/MD+Dehumidifier


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

As far as I know, a dehumidifier with 50 pint is enough for a basement. Even 30 pint would suffice. So yeah, 70 pints is a monster.


----------



## Explorer guy (Sep 12, 2011)

Being in the plumbing business (dealing primarily with bathrooms where humidity is always of concern) I would suggest installing an exhaust fan. Panasonic makes a whisper green series that runs constant on a very low amperage. They are a bit pricey starting around $300+ but it would provide proper air exchange and pull the moisture out as well.


----------

